# Got a makeup gig



## lilysandremains (Apr 14, 2006)

Guess who got a makeup gig for a fashion show?
ME!thanks to everyone for pushing me to keep on keepin' on.
love ya girls.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 14, 2006)

You Go Girl And Make Sure You Rock The House!!!!!!!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 14, 2006)

wooo! congrats. make sure you post pics of work for us to oogle over.


----------



## angela (Apr 17, 2006)

goodluck!! and yes, post pics. just a friendly warning- unfortunately some models steal!! Especially at fashion shows where it gets crazy and hectic! Just remember to keep an eye on your stuff at all times. Keep the make-up behind the model(s) so that it wont be easy for them to sneak around and grab something. I'm not saying that all models steal, but I've heard horror stories of entire traincases being stolen! but anyway, goodluck and keep us posted!


----------



## lilysandremains (Apr 17, 2006)

ill defantly be watching out,my boyfriend will be there as well to help me keep calm amongst all of the chaos.
pictures will be coming shortly after,
it's may 21st so expect pictures the next day.


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 17, 2006)

Awesome! Good luck!


----------

